# 98 Altima P1440 EVAP code problem



## Sthomas (Jun 25, 2005)

The dealer replaced the canister and control valve to fix the problem (approx. $400.00). However less than two days later the check engine soon light came on again. I had checked the old valve to make sure it was operating properly and could not find a problem. Also the canister was pressure tested and no leaks were founf. I returned to the dealer and they checked the code and it was the same P1440. I asked the dealer put back on the old parts since they did not fix anything and they did. However they did not seem interested with delaing with me anymore.
I'm looking for help to try and find a solution to the original problem which still exists.


----------

